# Baby goldfinch



## Dave Knick (Aug 7, 2009)

I found a baby goldfinch two days ago in the late afternoon on a busy sidewalk. He wasn't moving, but moved a little when I picked him up and decided to take him home. I gave him water, and he drank a little. Another bird authority stongly recommended putting him back where we found him, in case the mother is still around, and I got him back there at 7PM. I went back yesterday at noon, and found him sitting about 8 feet away from where I put him; now he was chirping loudly, and sitting on a small metal rail. There was no sign of the mother, and again I took him home and gave him water. Again I called a bird rescue line, and again they convinced me to take him back. Is there any advice on caring for a baby goldfinch at home if the mother bird doesn't show up? The area where he is has dogs and fairly heavy foot traffic, and I'm concerned he may be in danger there.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Did the baby have food in it's crop the second time you picked it up?

Anyways the baby's been away from the parents for quite a bit now, personally I'd take the bird to the rescue center at this point.

If the baby's gaping you can feed it soaked dog food easily. Just put the food in the open beak and it's gone!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

try to feed him and try to find a vet for him


----------

